# s15 into s14 wiring



## jdm chris (May 31, 2005)

Im new in the nissan game old in the honda game but i need some help, my boss while i was gone on vacation told a kid he could put a s15 engine in a s14 chasse no problem and its been nothing but problems. i have every thing done but the wiring. i have the compleat s15 harness and the only thing that works is the wiper plug. if you could help with a diagram , description on where to go to find one,or a bat to beat by boss with that would be great


sorry if this has been asked before, i didn't see anything about it :balls:


----------



## fastassdx (Jan 26, 2005)

hey dude I have a 1991 Nissan service manual, what do you need? you can not make the s13 wires work on the s14 engine? when I swaped my sohc for a dohc in my pig nose, I used the newer engine wires and ecu. I just made a jumper harness for the wires from the ecu to under the dash. :cheers:


----------



## jdm chris (May 31, 2005)

*The engines are obd 2*

everything s the same behind the fire wall but behind the stock battery location the plugs and wires are for compleatly diffrent things. right now the harnesses are strung out in my living room and Im going thru every one trying to make a cumtom harness.feels like Im swimming in spagetti I got a service manual for an s15 aand a s14 and I have got alot of the conections figured out just a few more days now. Thanks for respondng but this cat is in the bag but If you know what I need to wire for the gague cluster to work properly thad would be great.Also If youe tinking about a s15 swap with a 6 speed think again.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

just do the whole wiring harness its alot simplier and i think heavy throttle makes one and its like 150-200 beans


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

This isnt hard to do. I did my own RB25 wiring all you need to do is use the KA's lower engine harness (VSS, 5th speed sensor, alt, etc),and you then use the upper harness for the SR (fuel, engine sensors, etc). Next you need to find the KA M63 pinouts and SR F3 pinouts. Also, you should get both ECU pinouts if you dont already have them. But the key thing is that you need the M63 and F3 pinouts. Which, happen to be on www.rb25det.org in the Tech and Specs page under S14 M63 pinout. You just splice these two harnesses together and all is said and done. This is VERY easy.


----------



## jdm chris (May 31, 2005)

sorry it took so long to write back. I all ready got the harness to gether i just had to take a brake from it and when I came back it whent together just fine I did go to www.rb25det.org and found what i needed. now all I need to do is put it in and get her fired up. thanks for all the help. I realy appriciate it :cheers:


----------

